# It's Sunday what schwinns did we find this week??? 6-30-13



## vintage2wheel (Jun 30, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes---parts---fun stuff did we find this week???

Post some pics and tell us the scoop BEHIND THE FIND


----------



## jd56 (Jun 30, 2013)

Here is a bike on its way from Chicago. Bought for my niece's 21st bday. Said she wants a pink bike. And I refused to paint any of my collection.
1958 Starlet. Sped Man was gracious enough to go pick it up, pack, and ship for me. Thanks SM.
$200 seemed like a fair price.







Not new but finally together today. Took some work to service the ND rear hub. Mounted the Duros to make it look a bit different from all the other DXs. May decide to go with creme Duros. Still not sure the exact year ( J ) but, the guesses were 46-48. The jury is still out on this.

Rides nice too. That's a schwinn for ya.





Also tested out my new old parts cleaner.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 30, 2013)

Very nice JD...


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 30, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Here is a bike on its way from Chicago. Bought for my niece's 21st bday. Said she wants a pink bike. And I refused to paint any of my collection.
> 1958 Starlet. Sped Man was gracious enough to go pick it up, pack, and ship for me. Thanks SM.
> $200 seemed like a fair price.




I too have a 1958 Starlet that I'm redoing for my wife to ride.  It came without a seat and I'm not sure what seat is correct.  Your picture shows the newer style with the three rivets on each side.  I have other pictures that show a big spring saddle with a crash bar.  Does anyone know which seat is correct or are they both correct because of mid year changes?  My 1963 Riviera was the first year of production and there's an arm long list of mid-year changes for it.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## jd56 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ed...I asked the same question earlier this week about the correctness of the seat and was informed the "S" seats came on the 59s and newer. Not sure about the three rivet models.
 Need to replace this faded one on the one I am getting. I doubt my niece will be happy with that one.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mruiz (Jun 30, 2013)

You can paint it with plastic ( vinyl ) paint. JD


----------



## jd56 (Jun 30, 2013)

mruiz said:


> You can paint it with plastic ( vinyl ) paint. JD




There's an idea....where does one get the vinyl pink paint?


----------



## mruiz (Jun 30, 2013)

Google it, AutoZone, advance auto, pep boys,  Walmart......
I saw one painted with ivory and violet and looked nice, and wasn't sticky.
 mitch


----------



## DMNCLNR (Jun 30, 2013)

Dumpster find..


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 30, 2013)

*I highly recommend for both of you..*

Restore the seat, but keep it aside and have a seat your wife or niece will want to ride on, those seats are quite uncomfortable, and there is no better way of making someone not like riding than making them ride on something that they wont remember anything but the pain from the seat.
My wife has original seats and custom seats, she like the custom redone ones with a bit more padding and soft leather.
I've heard stories of how these hard plastic "S" seat mold to your butt after a while, yeah right. Your just getting used to the pain.
Good luck with the restorations.



Rivnut said:


> I too have a 1958 Starlet that I'm redoing for my wife to ride.  It came without a seat and I'm not sure what seat is correct.  Your picture shows the newer style with the three rivets on each side.  I have other pictures that show a big spring saddle with a crash bar.  Does anyone know which seat is correct or are they both correct because of mid year changes?  My 1963 Riviera was the first year of production and there's an arm long list of mid-year changes for it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 1, 2013)

it's on the way.
a 61 speedster with schwinn optional springer and forebrake.very nice condition.i've been waiting for a radiant green middleweight for my stable.i have all the other middleweight colors.blue,red,black,white(59 vette only).also picked up a 60 white fairlady frameset to build.i have another with roached paint.it will go with my white 59 vette.
i'll have more pics when i get it here and put back together.


----------



## DMNCLNR (Jul 1, 2013)

DMNCLNR said:


> Dumpster find..




  Forgot to include details.  I got a call from a buddy who I built a bike for a while back...  telling me he found a Shcwinn with a springer in the dumpster. I first thought some aftermarket junk, or stolen bike.  He then described the bike and I was on my way. Once I got there he had it at his house. Definitely not all original but a cool bike none the less..  We talked to a guy who was cleaning out his garage and it was his.  He said he couldn't get it authenticated, was moving to Hawaii and had no interest in the bike or time to sell it.   Also grabbed a bike rack, and a few non bike items.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 1, 2013)

Who, in their right mind would throw away something like that?

Weird people.


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2013)

OOPS! almost forgot!


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Aerocycle*

Picked a nice aerocycle In great condition all origina havent put it together yet will
Post more pics if progress as i clean and grease this beauty !! l !!


----------



## mruiz (Jul 3, 2013)

Spence36 said:


> Picked a nice aerocycle In great condition all origina havent put it together yet will
> Post more pics if progress as i clean and grease this beauty !! l !! View attachment 103217View attachment 103218View attachment 103217View attachment 103218




 WOW! like to see it together?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 3, 2013)

Spence36 said:


> Picked a nice aerocycle In great condition all origina havent put it together yet will
> Post more pics if progress as i clean and grease this beauty !! l !! View attachment 103217View attachment 103218View attachment 103217View attachment 103218




Congrats spence you finally made the deal. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## jd56 (Jul 3, 2013)

Spence ....Wow isn't LOUD enough.....and the perfect adjective escapes me at the moment ....but.....I will say, "I'm jealous"

Can't wait see this rolling again.

Wait, how about "SHAZAM" or " CA-CHING" or "YOWZA"
Then there is "PRICELESS"


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 3, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> Congrats spence you finally made the deal.
> 
> 
> Vintage2wheel
> ...




Thanks yes I'm so stoked


----------



## DMNCLNR (Jul 6, 2013)

vincev said:


> OOPS! almost forgot!






Spence36 said:


> Picked a nice aerocycle In great condition all origina havent put it together yet will
> Post more pics if progress as i clean and grease this beauty !! l !! View attachment 103217View attachment 103218View attachment 103217View attachment 103218




Eeek congrats, although it makes me sick to my stomach thinking that is the very same bike that sat in my garage complete less than a month ago.. Hopefully you got it complete! That bike is so original it would be a shame if you didn't get it whole!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Why ?*

Why would you sell that ? It's not like your going to find another one.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 7, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Wow isn't LOUD enough.....and the perfect adjective escapes me at the moment ....but.....I will say, "I'm jealous"




You're not jealous, you're envious:  
Envy is the emotion when you want a possession someone else has. 
Jealousy is the emotion when you fear you may be replaced in the affection of someone you love or desire.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 7, 2013)

*beauty!!!*



vincev said:


> OOPS! almost forgot!




what an incredible deal on such a collectable middleweight. :o


----------

